# 175-75-14 / 155-80-13 Low Rider Tires we have them ready to ship!!!



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

We have all sizes in stock ready to ship. Ships same day!! Click on the link below to purchase

_175-75-14WW LowRider Radial _ **In Stock** $95ea. 

_175-70-14WW Power Touring _**In Stock** $85.00ea. 

_155-80-13WW Travel Star_ **In Stock** $47.50ea

Oscar Davila 
713-429-3245
[email protected]
https://www.facebook.com/lowriderradial


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Prices would help bro.


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Prices would help bro.


Sorry Click on the links below.


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

montrosetw said:


> We have all both sizes in stock ready to ship. Ships same day!! Click on the link below to purchase
> 
> _175-75-14WW LowRider Radial _ **In Stock** $95.00ea
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111339605386?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> ...


How much for 175-75-14 shipped to 98281??


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Is that free shipping on the 175 70's also?


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Those 14s look pretty bad ass.. how about the WW on the 13? Any browning going on?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

wolverine said:


> Those 14s look pretty bad ass.. how about the WW on the 13? Any browning going on?


Nope them travelstars are badass tires.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

No free shipping on 13's? wtf?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

montrosetw said:


> We have all both sizes in stock ready to ship. Ships same day!! Click on the link below to purchase
> 
> _175-75-14WW LowRider Radial _ **In Stock** $95.00ea
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111339605386?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

just ordered my 4!!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> No free shipping on 13's? wtf?


:thumbsdown:


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

special_k said:


> just ordered my 4!!


We have your order THANK YOU for the support.


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> :thumbsdown:


Free shipping on the 14" only. I will post a link to the 175-70-14 in the morning. 
RIGHT NOW IM WATCHING THE ROCKETS GAME.


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

I purchased a set on friday and i didnt get free shipping


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

jayteenaz said:


> I purchased a set on friday and i didnt get free shipping


Its a promotion our shipping company is offering. We just pass it on. Its not permanent.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

montrosetw said:


> Its a promotion our shipping company is offering. We just pass it on. Its not permanent.


So is the free shipping over now on the 175/75/14??????


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

Free Shipping is still available


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

So it's just free shipping on the 14" tires and not the 13"?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

got any pics of caddy coupes with the 175 75 14's on em


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> So it's just free shipping on the 14" tires and not the 13"?


PM the price for seven tires 175/75/14 to 92596.

Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> got any pics of caddy coupes with the 175 75 14's on em


check out their facebook page they got pics with them on a 4dr caddy


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

These pics might help, I just ordered my set thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> So it's just free shipping on the 14" tires and not the 13"?


That is correct. No Free Shipping on the 13" 
call me I need your address so I could work on the lowest shipping price available 

713-429-3245
[email protected]


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

*lowrider radial 75 series*


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

montrosetw said:


> Dino 64 said:
> 
> 
> > PM the price for seven tires 175/75/14 to 92596.
> ...


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Tire height from ground to top of tread is approximately 23.5 " when on the vehicle


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

jayteenaz said:


> Tire height from ground to top of tread is approximately 23.5 " when on the vehicle


Is that for the 175/75/14?
And thank you for the quick response.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

jayteenaz said:


> View attachment 1220522


That Impala looks bad ass with those tires.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks and the measurement is for the 175/75/14


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

just ordered a set of 175/70-14's .....


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Got mine super stoked thanks homie!


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the Pics, Tires looks good on that Bad ass 64:thumbsup:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Need another set of the 175/75/14 lowrider white wall.
Still have free shipping homie?
Pm me!!


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anymore pics? Got my set couple weeks ago just haven't gotten to mounting them.


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Got my set of 4 175/70-14 .look good but haven't mounted them .Fast shipping .good seller


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

I need 2 175-75-14 how do I order them?


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

*72 spoke daytons wrapped in 75 series*


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

Replaced my "Brownstars" with travel stars earlier this week. Good guy. Dude has his own logo on the tires!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

ReyRey said:


> Replaced my "Brownstars" with travel stars earlier this week. Good guy. Dude has his own logo on the tires!


Pics of the logo?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

"Lowrider Radial" I think is what he means.


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

Duez said:


> Pics of the logo?


Why would you want a pic of the logo if you have no interest in these tires whatsoever?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

montrosetw said:


> Why would you want a pic of the logo if you have no interest in these tires whatsoever?


:rofl:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Are they raised white walls or cut


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

BOUNZIN said:


> Are they raised white walls or cut


Raised


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> I need 2 175-75-14 how do I order them?


Call to order.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

montrosetw said:


> Why would you want a pic of the logo if you have no interest in these tires whatsoever?


I have no answer for this. It is true that I have no interest in buying 7" wide tires and yet I would still like to see how they were made.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Might have to pick up a set for my 13s being redone what's the biggest white wall u got


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

Duez said:


> I have no answer for this. It is true that I have no interest in buying 7" wide tires and yet I would still like to see how they were made.


This is just the salesman part of me talking. Buy one or a set and you can see exactly what Logo he is talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

montrosetw said:


> This is just the salesman part of me talking. Buy one or a set and you can see exactly what Logo he is talking about. :thumbsup:


Are these tires still having the white wall browning issues mentioned on another thread?


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Are these tires still having the white wall browning issues mentioned on another thread?


No. I just posted pics so the tires he sent back. I am selling them FYI 1/2 price. Only have three. Look at the pics and see for yourself.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

BROWNSTAR TOPIC


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

WHITEWALLS TURNING BROWN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...new-suretrac-power-touring-175-70-14-a-4.html


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

The brown is not that bad looks like tires from the 90s it takes time for them to get formula right. The companies that made them to stay white quit making the white walls.


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

925rider said:


> WHITEWALLS TURNING BROWN
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...new-suretrac-power-touring-175-70-14-a-4.html


If you pay for the shipping I will send you 1 Tire that was returned for your inspection. I will take pictures and with "925rider" on it. Then you can give a more accurate evaluation on this product. As of now you are only going by what you are reading. 

Feel free to call me if you would like to take me up on this offer.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

montrosetw said:


> If you pay for the shipping I will send you 1 Tire that was returned for your inspection. I will take pictures and with "925rider" on it. Then you can give a more accurate evaluation on this product. As of now you are only going by what you are reading.
> 
> Feel free to call me if you would like to take me up on this offer.




No thanks.. I said what i thought and will leave it alone and just see how it goes


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Good thing pep boys has the travelstars for way cheaper :drama:


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> Good thing pep boys has the travelstars for way cheaper :drama:


I do not make 13" tire. I make the 175-75-14 LowRider Radial.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

montrosetw said:


> We have all sizes in stock ready to ship. Ships same day!! Click on the link below to purchase
> 
> _175-75-14WW LowRider Radial _ **In Stock** $95.00ea
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=NTDZNUY4VQVXN
> ...





montrosetw said:


> I do not make 13" tire. I make the 175-75-14 LowRider Radial.


juz sayin pepboys has da 13 travel star for 37.99


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> juz sayin pepboys has da 13 travel star for 37.99


We have them in stock and ready to ship. If you are local we will mount them. Most Pep Boys do not have any or cant make a complete set. 
That link is for the guys that are ready to buy and get their tires with in days. 
If you look at the cost of Pep Boys and the price that I'm selling them for. You will notice that the difference is only $9.50 more. Its not like I am price gouging. Its more of a convenience. We only accept Paypal and they take almost 4% of the total price. So after its all said and done I'm really only making $5-$6.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> juz sayin pepboys has da 13 travel star for 37.99


It doesn't say lowrider on the side tho :twak::nicoderm::wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

montrosetw said:


> We have them in stock and ready to ship. If you are local we will mount them. Most Pep Boys do not have any or cant make a complete set.
> That link is for the guys that are ready to buy and get their tires with in days.
> If you look at the cost of Pep Boys and the price that I'm selling them for. You will notice that the difference is only $9.50 more. Its not like I am price gouging. Its more of a convenience. We only accept Paypal and they take almost 4% of the total price. So after its all said and done I'm really only making $5-$6.


That's 20 $ more a set. :nicoderm:



caddy4yaass said:


> It doesn't say lowrider on the side tho :twak::nicoderm::wave:


:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the 175/75R14......the price isn't to bad....and its says" lowrider" ohhh shit!!!!


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

anybody got 175 75 14 tires or 175 70 14?


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

anybody got  175 75 14 tires or 175 70 14?


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

175-75-14 Lowrider Radial White Wall
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=SF8DMDRULHQW4
175-70-14 SureTrac Touring White Wall
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=LANR3UUHUNQ4Q
You can use these links, call the number below or visit our website.


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

montrosetw said:


> Free shipping on the 14" only. I will post a link to the 175-70-14 in the morning.
> RIGHT NOW IM WATCHING THE ROCKETS GAME.


do you still have free shipping???


----------



## montrosetw (Aug 21, 2007)

MR CADDY said:


> do you still have free shipping???


Not anymore


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Seems like the 175/75R14 Lowrider Radials (Suretracs) have been released now with the Remington name:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/191327174725?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/191327177827?nav=SEARCH


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Seems like the 175/75R14 Lowrider Radials (Suretracs) have been released now with the Remington name:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/191327174725?nav=SEARCH
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/191327177827?nav=SEARCH


Look nice


----------

